# Can i use a hammer and nails to build the enclosure?



## batmanjosh5000 (May 31, 2013)

Im going to build a 6x3x4 out of sanded pine plywood, the problem is that it wont fit through my door. So my plan is to make two 6x3x2's and then put them on top of eachother and use supports to hold them. and i plan on using screws for the two 6x3x2's and then using nails to attatch the supports because i dont want wood shavings in my room from the drill, and the siliconing the cracks. So would attaching the supports with nails work?


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2013)

It should work the way you are describing. If you're trying to cut down on construction mess, put down some plastic sheeting first, then you can just wrap everything up and throw it away. Or at least keep it from messing up your carpet.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (May 31, 2013)

awsome thanks man. But i also just feel like a hammer and nails is easier take to out if i ever want to move it out, but do you know how would take out the silicone if i wanted to do that?


----------



## Skeetzy (May 31, 2013)

I had someone build my cage, so can't elaborate too much. But he built the bottom to have a lip that the top sits in. From what I can observe, it's a 2x4 framing, and the bottom pieces plywood goes about 2" above the frame. Top piece 2" short from the frame. If that makes sense lol.


----------



## Tannaros (May 31, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> Im going to build a 6x3x4 out of sanded pine plywood, the problem is that it wont fit through my door. So my plan is to make two 6x3x2's and then put them on top of eachother and use supports to hold them. and i plan on using screws for the two 6x3x2's and then using nails to attatch the supports because i dont want wood shavings in my room from the drill, and the siliconing the cracks. So would attaching the supports with nails work?


 

You could use a hammer and nails. I don't know that I would caution you do so. Nails without glue are really nothing at all. I would just put a shop vac near your pilot or counter sink bit. That way any dust gets caught as it leaves. That, or get self-tapping screws and just do it that way.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 1, 2013)

Tannaros said:


> You could use a hammer and nails. I don't know that I would caution you do so. Nails without glue are really nothing at all. I would just put a shop vac near your pilot or counter sink bit. That way any dust gets caught as it leaves. That, or get self-tapping screws and just do it that way.


Well id be putting nails with silicone, does that count for nails with glue?, but if not would this idea be strong enough if i used screws to attatch the supports?


----------



## Odonata (Jun 2, 2013)

There is silicone and silicone adhesive, they are two different things. The adhesive silicone is a fair bit more expensive. Personally I would use a wood or general purpose construction adhesive (buy it in large tubes as it is fairly cheap - pay attention to how much working time the adhesive gives you). The right adhesive will always be superior to nails or screws in terms of actual strength. You can then use silicone as a final step. The only issue with nails and adhesive is that a lot of wood is far from straight and without screws you may need to clamp sections while they cure. Building it in two pieces makes good sense in terms of portability and should not be difficult. It does mean you will need a little extra lumber to ensure it is structurally sound.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 2, 2013)

Odonata said:


> There is silicone and silicone adhesive, they are two different things. The adhesive silicone is a fair bit more expensive. Personally I would use a wood or general purpose construction adhesive (buy it in large tubes as it is fairly cheap - pay attention to how much working time the adhesive gives you). The right adhesive will always be superior to nails or screws in terms of actual strength. You can then use silicone as a final step. The only issue with nails and adhesive is that a lot of wood is far from straight and without screws you may need to clamp sections while they cure. Building it in two pieces makes good sense in terms of portability and should not be difficult. It does mean you will need a little extra lumber to ensure it is structurally sound.


wow that sounds more complicated. Hahaha I think ill just go with the screws and use aquarium sealant, since it now seems that using nails would infact be more difficult.


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 2, 2013)

I just used wood glue and a nail gun and my cage is indestructible haha and it was very easy to do


----------



## Tannaros (Jun 2, 2013)

Odonata said:


> The right adhesive will always be superior to nails or screws in terms of actual strength. Building it in two pieces makes good sense in terms of portability and should not be difficult. It does mean you will need a little extra lumber to ensure it is structurally sound.


 

Exactly. Wood glue, at least standard yellow and such, is actually stronger than most wood, and the joints will often give out far before the glue itself will.

If you want to have your cage remain portable I'd highly suggest you use some simple brackets to connect your supports together for the two structures. Gluing it is really going to end up with you having to literally tear it apart should you want to move it out.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 2, 2013)

Tannaros said:


> Exactly. Wood glue, at least standard yellow and such, is actually stronger than most wood, and the joints will often give out far before the glue itself will.
> 
> If you want to have your cage remain portable I'd highly suggest you use some simple brackets to connect your supports together for the two structures. Gluing it is really going to end up with you having to literally tear it apart should you want to move it out.


by simple brackets do you mean screws (sorry if i don't really know terms, this is my first really building anything)


----------



## Tannaros (Jun 2, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> by simple brackets do you mean screws (sorry if i don't really know terms, this is my first really building anything)


 

Oh no need to apologize! Brackets I'm referring to are simple metal braces that you can use to put two or more pieces of wood together. This way you could have a strong joint without glue, and just use screws. Then if you wanted to take it apart you'd just unscrew the brackets.

They sell them at most hardware stores - mostly T joints and things like that. You'd also have the added benefit of a true 90*.


----------



## marydd (Mar 23, 2014)

I was thinking of doing some thing very similar to this. Was hoping you could update on how it turned out. Maybe post some pictures!


----------

